# NEW MEMBER



## Tim Haake (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello everybody.  Just registered and recently purchased a class C- RV.  Name here is TIM and I live in the St. Louis area.

TIM


----------



## C Nash (Dec 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Tim


----------



## SallyB (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome,  I'm new too, still looking for my retirement RV!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum SallyB.  What are you looking for in a RV?  Will you be a fulltime camper?


----------



## SallyB (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for having me!  I'm in the recon phase right now.  I'd like to get something in a year or so to start using it periodically & gaining experience.  My long term goal is to full-time when I retire in a few years.  Following the forum and learning pros & cons of each class, listening to the multiple opinions, trouble shooting, etc., is so enlightening. I'm leaning toward a class B but still haven't ruled anything out.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 12, 2017)

Sally you will get a lot of different opinions on what you need LOL  really all depends on you and how you camp.  Have you ever camped or rved?  If not you may want to rent to see if it'a a lifestyle for you.  We have camped since 1967 and I even before that if you count teenage boys on a creek.  We have owned most ever type rv and each was best at time we had them.  We now have a class A 32 ft with 2 slides.  We camp in a lot of off the main drag so wanted a smaller unit.  Also do some boondocking, no hook ups, so wanted self contained with generator.  Since I retired in 02 we have been semi fulltime but as i age it does get harder so glad now I did not sell everything as we had planned.  greatest adventure was to Alaska driving all the way.  out west is next best.  Now mostly just local but do hope to make Utah as missed it before.  When you reach 62 get the Senior discount card.  lot of great campgrounds COEs, National parks allow half price with it and free entrance to National parks.  Camp hosting is another way to cut expenses.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------

